#ubuntu-us-or 2011-10-31
<bkerensa> WalterN: DanS was deployed
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> U.S. Army
<WalterN> oh nmice
<WalterN> *nice
<WalterN> (heh)
<bkerensa> Hi X704
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> Montana
<WalterN> internet derp :-/
<cody_s> hmmmm, on hindsight, really should have put that text file with that info you gave me on the flash drive right away since I was planning to install Ubuntu over Kubuntu....
<cody_s> >.<
<cody_s> btw, this is c_smith.
<cody_s> bkerensa, you here?
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> hi cody_s
<bkerensa> "D
<cody_s> meh, did you get that whole first message?
<bkerensa> ?
 * cody_s is c_smith
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> :P
<cody_s> " hmmmm, on hindsight, really should have put that text file with that info you gave me on the flash drive right away since I was planning to install Ubuntu over Kubuntu...."
<cody_s> I expected to be able to keep my /home partition intact. didn't up happening.
<bkerensa> oh
<cody_s> *end up
<bkerensa> what text file?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> the znc info?
<cody_s> yes.
<cody_s> was gonna go on an encrypted flash drive.
<cody_s> I'm kinda paranoid about that type of stuff.
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :) I don't think my EC2 cloud is a prime target for anyone :)
<bkerensa> it doesnt have anything worthwhile on it
<bkerensa> except a open source bot
<bkerensa> and znc
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> plus its locked down well
<bkerensa> :P
<cody_s> nice
<bkerensa> Well talk to you soon I gotta get back to writing reviews
<cody_s> cool, have fun.
<bkerensa> Late wakeup
<WalterN> morning
<bkerensa> nathwill rejoin channel when u get a chance :P
<nathwill> what
<WalterN> hi dsmitty
<bkerensa> nathwill: Just setup your chanserv access
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> you should be able to /msh chanserv op #ubuntu-us-or nathwill
<nathwill> hoho
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> left that on since last night
 * bkerensa just ordered a 8GB MicroSD for his camera
<nathwill> herm
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> we have 30 people in channel = I just noticed
<bkerensa> 7 shy of California LoCo's top
<Brian_H> bkerensa:  what do you use to manage your photos?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Local I use Shotwell but also Picasa/Flickr for Online
 * bkerensa is about to upgrade to Flickr Pro
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> interesting I'll have to check it out, still not a huge fan of entrusting someone else to store my photos
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Heh.... Well for stuff I want public Flickr and Picasa do a good job
<bkerensa> I have a ton of stuff local though that never goes web
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> not NSFW stuff but like products I get that I decide not to review
<bkerensa> or poor quality pics
<bkerensa> If anyone wants to see what the Occupy Portland camp looks like.... I did a walkthrough with a Looxcie head cam
<bkerensa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z33QYuNdzRg
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nobody even noticed I was filming :P
<Brian_H> lol looks like saturday market lol
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> with snazzy music even
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> uhh idk I didnt like it much
<bkerensa> too many drunks, homeless and the odor of not so legal stuff was in the air
<bkerensa> =/
<Brian_H> lol
<Brian_H> looks like a bunch of people with nothing else to do
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> Keep Portland Weird :P
<Brian_H> "I don't want to work .... screw it Occupy PDX!"
<bkerensa> I think their numbers will shrink when the freezing temps come
<Brian_H> that head cam looks cool though
<Brian_H> I might have to check it out
<Brian_H> lol
<Brian_H> prolly
<bkerensa> yeah I need to review it tonight
 * bkerensa is giving one away too!
<Brian_H> I want to register ;)
<bkerensa> :D I will ping you
<Brian_H> real!
<bkerensa> ;) Stephen left Rackspace for Dell :P I knew that was coming
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Stephen Spector is at Dell now
<bkerensa> he is there Cloud Evangelist :P
<bkerensa> no more OpenStack ;)
<bkerensa> hi coonjt
<coonjt> helo
<coonjt> *hello
<coonjt> sorry I missed the meeting last night.
<bkerensa> coonjt: Its ok :)
<coonjt> Has anyone taken the Ubuntu Professional elearning course?
<tgm4883> coonjt, not I
<bkerensa> tgm4883: So if we go to UDS before 14.04 do we get free Ubuntu Phones?
<bkerensa> :P
<tgm4883> heh, probably not
<dsmitty> Hi WalterN
<nathwill> ha
<nathwill> frakkin' ell
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> nathwill & Brian_H: UDS-P Keynote http://j.mp/KeynoteUDSP
<bkerensa> pretty good news for Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> yeah, i wanted to see that, thanks for the link bkerensa
<bkerensa> nathwill: reshare for the win
<Brian_H> sweet thanks for the link I"ll watch it here in a sec :)
<Brian_H> hmm the audio is hard to decipher a bit
<bkerensa> weird?
<bkerensa> it played fine for me
<Brian_H> oh it works, but the echo is making it hard to hear whats going on
<Brian_H> using laptop speakers isn't helping either :p
<Brian_H> I need cliffnotes :p
<c_smith> heylo
<bkerensa> hi
<c_smith> wassup?
<c_smith> was it by email you wanted me to send you the Library contact details?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> bkerensa@ubuntu.com
<c_smith> cool, I'll get to that right away.
<c_smith> btw, do you use Thunderbird?
<c_smith> Bkerensa, for the purposes we're trying to get use for, would the Administration office sound right?
<bkerensa> Yeah
<c_smith> k,
<c_smith> trying to stay away from numbers that would be irrelevant.
<c_smith> email has been sent.
<c_smith> somehow I missed the extra letter that got in the address... >.<
<c_smith> now it's been sent.
<c_smith> hmmmm, guess you like the username bkerensa, as that seems to be your Youtube account, too.
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> thats all I use
<c_smith> cool, my Youtube account matches most of my game accounts.
<c_smith> I usually use one of 3-4 different account names, with varying numbers.
<c_smith> bkerensa, have fun at the Michael Moore show.
<bkerensa> I decided not to go
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> you might like this photo, it's making fun of the 2012 endworld theory: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=133442796759917&set=o.312494864915&type=1&theater
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> c_smith: You see this one http://scm-l3.technorati.com/11/10/31/55291/SAM-0307-(1).JPG?t=20111031161221
<c_smith> can't get to it. says "Not Found"
<c_smith> there we are.
<c_smith> somehow Xchat cut it short.
<c_smith> awesome costume.
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> ThinkGeek sent it to me
<c_smith> nice.
<c_smith> not gonna dress up this year myself. gonna settle down and watch Ghost Hunters.
<c_smith> gonna try the x.org edgers ppa again to see if I can't get OpenGL to work with World of Warcraft.
<c_smith> ofc, when updating and xorg edgers ppa has updates, I need to remember to ppa-purge it.
<c_smith> bleh, already running into problems with x86_64..... :( keep running into NO_PUBKEY errors that aren't fixed with the script I got for that.
<c_smith> the script is Launchpad-update.
<c_smith> did I miss something?
<c_smith> bkerensa, quick question: is it recommended when making a seperate /home partition to have it bigger than the / partition?
<c_smith> also, would you prefer if I added the meeting to the wiki as  soon as I see the next date?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Hmm?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Yeah as soon as its announced on ML
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-01
 * MarkDude feels sorrry for Mr Spector
<MarkDude> How many ways can you say, Im sorry is broken?
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> Why?
<bkerensa> He has a good job now
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> he doesnt have to be at the same company as Robert Scoble
<MarkDude> LP  sucks
<MarkDude> Scoble is just fine
 * MarkDude hopes to work with that nice douchbag at  some point
<MarkDude> Sry mr D=bag Scoble
<MarkDude> They hire asshats that are attention whores
<MarkDude> Sounds like it was made for ME
<bkerensa> +1
<MarkDude>  can i be called the Terrblizer?
<c_smith> and I'm back, using 32-bit now.
<c_smith> people is idling..... well, time to do this.
 * c_smith leaves
 * bkerensa goes to install a module to apache on a CentOS server
<bkerensa> yay
<c_smith> heyloa
<Guest47991> nick TRAVISg
<c_smith> hyello
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-02
<bkerensa> hi all
<MarkDude> hry there bkerensa
<bkerensa> :D
<TRAVISg> hola
<c_smith> hurro
<TRAVISg> c_smith Thanks for those magazines I have really enjoyed them.
 * bkerensa yawns
<bkerensa> Good Night all!
<TRAVISg> Good night.
<TRAVISg> I just started warzone 2100 pretty fun little game
<TRAVISg> Sleep well all I am crashing
<bkerensa> Good Morning!
<bkerensa> !deop bkerensa
<bkerensa> #
<coonjt> Morning
<TRAVISg> Good morning all
 * bkerensa goes to slay a manatee
<bkerensa> !whip dsmitty
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> !facepalm
<bkerensa> !help
<Astoria_> Commands: 8ball about admin asshat bc blame bookmark cowsay date dc ddate distro echo fail figlet fire fob fortune google googlefight googlepage group hacker hangman help insult limerick lunch me msg notice ping praise proverb quote remindme s score seen slogan tardhat topic urban weather whip wikipath wikipedia wiktionary win woot wtf yoda zima
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bkerensa> !praise | thefinn93
<bkerensa> !praise thefinn93
<lubotu1> bkerensa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bkerensa> =/
<c_smith> heya
<Brian_H> morning
<c_smith> how's things?
<Brian_H> coming along well just migrate 9vms and about a TB of data flawlessly last Friday
<Brian_H> how about you?
<c_smith> ah, cool
<c_smith> not bad, got a busy day ahead.
<c_smith> brb
 * c_smith will be back in 5-10 mins
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> Stupid IRC bots are all buggy
<bkerensa> :P
 * c_smith is back for 3 mins
<c_smith> stupid toothbrush.... the one I use is out of power, and needs to charge for 3 mins....
<c_smith> bkerensa, how buggy?
<bkerensa> if you scroll up u can see no commands worked
<bkerensa> :P
<c_smith> I see no commands.
<c_smith> unless your talking about guest47991
<c_smith> which was last night
<bkerensa> Astoria_
<c_smith> ??
<bkerensa> just a half hour ago
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> * dshufelt is now known as dsmitty
<bkerensa> * Astoria_ (~Astoria@cloud.ubuntu-oregon.org) has joined #ubuntu-us-or
<c_smith> I just got on not even 15 minutes ago.
<bkerensa> oh UPS is here
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> awesome
<c_smith> lemme guess: MW3?
<bkerensa> nah later this week
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> a T-Fal ActiFry
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> ah, cool
<bkerensa> http://tfalactifry.com/
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Might want one :P
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> hmmm could be good for making hashbrowns :)
<c_smith> bkerensa, quick question: would it be better if I just edit the wiki page with the latest meeting date as soon as I see it? obvious question, that just me being somewhat of a perfectionist, I tend to like doing everything perfect.
<bkerensa> yes
<c_smith> cool,
<c_smith> just because I like to try to do everything perfect doesn't mean I ever achieve that.....
<c_smith> anywho, gotta go do something, brb,
<c_smith> back.
<c_smith> now to add that date to the wiki
<c_smith> is there anything you want me to add to the wiki while I'm at it?
<bkerensa> nope but you can cleanup the projects area
<bkerensa> since thats all old
<c_smith> cool, I'll do that too.
<c_smith> the IRC meeting is likely going to be at 7PM, right?
<bkerensa> yeah
<c_smith> and most other meetings will be at that time, too, do I have that correct?
<c_smith> really should modify my email on the wiki to reflect my current email..... :I
<c_smith> if I remember, I cleaned out the projects section of "Projects In Limbi" area, and I recall that you told me to leave the others for records.
<bkerensa> @test
<meetingology> bkerensa: Error: "test" is not a valid command.
<bkerensa> #Test
<bkerensa> !Google
<lubotu1> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<c_smith> eh, I have a yellow belt in Google-Fu, :P
<bkerensa> #help
<Oregonian> bkerensa: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<bkerensa> !list
<lubotu1> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bkerensa> #list
<Oregonian> bkerensa: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<bkerensa> #list Admin
<Oregonian> bkerensa: capability add, capability remove, channels, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, join, nick, and part
<bkerensa> #Admin add
<Oregonian> bkerensa: Error: The "Admin" plugin is loaded, but there is no command named "add" in it.  Try "list Admin" to see the commands in the "Admin" plugin.
<bkerensa> #Admin capability add
<Oregonian> bkerensa: (admin capability add <name|hostmask> <capability>) -- Gives the user specified by <name> (or the user to whom <hostmask> currently maps) the specified capability <capability>
<c_smith> nice, named after a newspaper. XD
<bkerensa> Actually newspaper named after a group of people in Oregon
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> Californian
<bkerensa> Idahoan
<bkerensa> etc
<c_smith> ah, good point.
<bkerensa> oh c_smith can you add Brian_H to wiki list
<bkerensa> you can ping him for his details
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> sure.
<c_smith> bkerensa, the current projects on the wiki was cleaned out last time (and hasn't changed) I didn't touch the old ones, as I remember you telling me to keep them there for records/
<c_smith> the old ones being the completed and previous ones.
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> #deop
<bkerensa> #op
 * bkerensa pats Oregonian
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> #list
<Oregonian> bkerensa: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<c_smith> got it working?
<bkerensa> almost
<c_smith> now if only /whois would tell me some of the information that I'm missing from it.....
<c_smith> as in location and email....
<c_smith> or am i using the wrong command for that?
<coonjt> sorry abou that
<c_smith> Brian_H, you here, or idling?
<Brian_H> I'm here now :)
<c_smith> cool, I need some info from ya, gonna /msg you.
<Brian_H> ok
<bkerensa> web netcraft linbit.com
<bkerensa> #web netcraft linbit.com
<Oregonian> bkerensa: http://linbit.com was running Apache on Linux when last queried at 2-Nov-2011 18:21:20 GMT
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> #internet dns ubuntu.com
<Oregonian> bkerensa: 91.189.94.156
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> #deop
<bkerensa> #voice lubotu1
<bkerensa> #deop lubotu1
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> there bot is running good
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> enjoy
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> #Seen tgm4883
<Oregonian> bkerensa: I have not seen tgm4883.
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> but....
<tgm4883> I'm right here
<coonjt> haha
<tgm4883> Although maybe I don't want to have been seen by the Oregonian. It's not always good to be in the paper
<c_smith> tgm4883, nice one.
<c_smith> well, I'm out, cya
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I think one has to part the channel ;)
<tgm4883> ah
<bkerensa> #seen tgm4883
<Oregonian> bkerensa: tgm4883 was last seen in #ubuntu-us-or 19 seconds ago: <tgm4883> ah
<bkerensa> ;)
<tgm4883> sweet
<bkerensa> it does a lot of things
<bkerensa> SupyBot
<bkerensa> #internet list
<Oregonian> bkerensa: Error: The "Internet" plugin is loaded, but there is no command named "list" in it.  Try "list Internet" to see the commands in the "Internet" plugin.
<bkerensa> #list internet
<Oregonian> bkerensa: dns, hexip, and whois
<bkerensa> #internet whois ubuntu.com
<Oregonian> bkerensa: Error: timed out
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> #Games
<Oregonian> bkerensa: Error: "Games" is not a valid command.
<bkerensa> #Game
<Oregonian> bkerensa: Error: "Game" is not a valid command.
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> #Praise MarkDude
<Oregonian> bkerensa: Error: There are no praises in my database for #ubuntu-us-or.
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> #Praise MarkDude
 * Oregonian MarkDude is a FOSS Ninja
<bkerensa> #Praise MarkDude
 * Oregonian MarkDude is root.... show fear
<bkerensa> #Praise MarkDude
 * Oregonian MarkDude is the bomb
<bkerensa> #Praise MarkDude
 * Oregonian MarkDude is root.... show fear
<bkerensa> ;p
<MarkDude> pure awesomeness
<c_smith> hello
<shantorn> hello
<shantorn> how are you
<c_smith> not bad.
 * c_smith doesn't recall what he intended to do
<c_smith> ah well.
 * c_smith has to go
<c_smith> see ya all later.
<bkerensa> #Praise c_smith
 * Oregonian Pats c_smith
<bkerensa> I wish I could be in NYC on November 9th
<bkerensa> I got invited to a VIP party for bloggers and they have Naughty by Nature, Mike Posener and tons of other artists playing plus epic partying
<bkerensa> :P
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-03
<tgm4883> bkerensa, have you attended any of the UDS sessions?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, there is a great session on growing community right now
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Been listening to the icecasts
<tgm4883> bkerensa, you joining the IRC channels too?
<bkerensa> not much because the first few I did nobody talked much
<bkerensa> which channel
<bkerensa> bonaire?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Which room? I dont see a session on Comm Growth
<bkerensa> also who is leading it?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, so start at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/today/
<Oregonian> Title: Ubuntu Developer Summit - P - 2011-11-03 (at summit.ubuntu.com)
<tgm4883> find a session and what room it is in
<tgm4883> then the irc channel would be #ubuntu-uds-room#
<tgm4883> for instance, #ubuntu-uds-bonaire8
<bkerensa> yeah I know
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is in bonaire3 atm
<tgm4883> bkerensa, ah
<tgm4883> bkerensa, the one I was talking about was http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19727/community-p-making-community-obvious-on-the-deskto/
<bkerensa> I have been in sessions all week :P I just wanted to find this one on community growth
<Oregonian> <http://ln-s.net/9I5B> (at summit.ubuntu.com)
<MarkDude> http://twit.tv/show/tech-news-today/361 Ubuntu segment for TwitTV starts at 24:00 in, lasts until 29:00
<Oregonian> Title: Tech News Today 361 | TWiT.TV (at twit.tv)
<bkerensa> ;p
 * bkerensa is epic busy today and Leo is a windows fanboy
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa has a conference call to the developers of Modern Warfare 3 between Noon at 3:30pm in L.A.
<bkerensa> then I have three articles I have to pop out by 6:20pmish
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> bkerensa, Tom Merrit
<MarkDude> he is big fan of Ubuntu
<MarkDude> 5 minutes he spoke about it. You know of other tech shows that speak of FOSS?
<MarkDude> Non Linux ones that is. And for the record, Leo talks very highly of Ubuntu, and Linux
<bkerensa> FLOSS Weekly?
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Non linux
<MarkDude> and FLOSS sucks since it has no jono
<bkerensa> Chris Pirillo ? :P
<MarkDude> Randall is kinda a D bag
<bkerensa> TechTV used to when it existed
<MarkDude> LEo does have a Tux the penguin over his right shoulder for TWIT
<MarkDude> Sure about Tech TV Morgan whatsher name used to be techie also
<MarkDude> Shit changes
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> TechTV got bought out by G4
<bkerensa> and Leo, Chris Pirillo and everyone eventually split up
<bkerensa> You gotta love it when UPS arrives and your not expecting them that day :P Polk Audio apparently sent me some headphones
 * bkerensa tosses them into a queue box
<bkerensa> better take a picture first :P
<bkerensa> MarkDude: http://imgur.com/a/IsmFF#0
<bkerensa> :D
<Oregonian> Title: Photo Album - Imgur (at imgur.com)
<MarkDude> fancy bkerensa
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Fancy indeed :P they will either be donated to FreeGeek or given away when I'm done with them
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> bkerensa, what is a good place to print cheap stickers?
<bkerensa> OMG
<bkerensa> MarkDude:
<bkerensa> go to Google.com
<bkerensa> type in "do a barrel roll"
<bkerensa> Brian_H do it too!
<Brian_H> LOL
<Brian_H> awesome
<Brian_H> nice find
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> =o
<Brian_H> starfox ftw
<bkerensa> MarkDude: LinuxInsider.com plugged me
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/One-More-Time-Is-It-Really-Game-Over-for-Linux-73664.html
<Oregonian> Title: Linux News: Community: One More Time: Is It Really 'Game Over' for Linux? (at www.linuxinsider.com)
<bkerensa> hi coonjt and cosmicpizza :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-04
<TRAVISg> chromium daily build downloads take me forever anybody else run in to this?
<TRAVISg> more specifically has anyone solved this or have any ideas where to start?
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Nope.... Could be a issue with the repository
<bkerensa> how long does it take?
<TRAVISg> about twenty to forty minutes for a 19.9 mb download
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> next time you do a update
<bkerensa> can you screenshot which repo its downloading from in the details
<bkerensa> also what kind of connection are you on? Have you done a speed test perhaps something temporarily bogged your network down?
<TRAVISg> not sure how. As far as my net work goes the chromium update is the only download that is consistently slow.
<bkerensa> odd
 * bkerensa had a chromium update the otherday and about 61 other updates and total time took maybe 5 mins
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: If this is a persistent issue you could go to terminal and do -> ubuntu-bug update-manager
<bkerensa> Testing
<bkerensa> !rules
<lubotu1> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Oregonian> Title: IRC/Guidelines - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Have you tried purging chromium and doing a re-install?
<TRAVISg> that was kinda weird was I acting entitled to an answer or something I feel like lubotu1 was miffed at me there.
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Nah just remembering a command since I'm doing support right now in #Ubuntu
<bkerensa> sometimes people get rowdy and I wanted to remember the rules command
<bkerensa> :P
<TRAVISg> ahhh
<TRAVISg> juggling I see
<TRAVISg> I have tried a complete uninstall didn't seem to help. Are the daily builds necessary or I should say helpful?
<TRAVISg> how could I take a screen shot next time?
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: All updates are helpful although daily is bleeding edge and may not be totally neccesary
<TRAVISg> ahhh
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Just press PrintScr when you run the update but make sure the details dialog is toggled
<TRAVISg> Press it's a button?
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: yeah print screen
<TRAVISg> where I use gnome classic and usually use update manager
<TRAVISg> right now I am doing some proposed updates and don't see it
<TRAVISg> sorry you are probably really busy it's not a big deal I can do some websearch and find it
<TRAVISg> I really appreciate your help man I got to hit the hay
<TRAVISg> Thanks again PEACE
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Ahh its no problem anytime :D
 * bkerensa goes to upgrade to 12.04
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-05
<c_smith> hiya
<c_smith> heya, MarkDude! :D
<MarkDude> hey there c_smith
<c_smith> hey, quick question: I've been reading up on UEFI, and it seems JVLB is going about it with a GUI tool, and all I've seen is people using the command line to install grub, do you think that might help his case with his friend and UEFI?
<c_smith> I've also read somewhere something about compiling a patched GRUB2....
 * MarkDude does not know those answers
<MarkDude> Waiting for it sort out
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> looks like JVLB might not have looked at the Wiki page for installing GRUB2 on UEFI.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, you know you posted that MS guy's email to public right?
<c_smith> bkerensa isn't here atm..... he's afk I'd guess.
<MarkDude> c_smith, maybe I can use this time to tease him, since he cant respond
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Someone wanted to ask about teaching a FOSS class?
<MarkDude> What specifically? :)
<Becka> Hey, I was over on the Ubuntu beginngers caht and they sent me here.  I am a professor at Western Oregon University, teaching a FOSS class next term, looking for people to provide mentorship for my students
<tgm4883> Becka, awesome, I graduated from WOU
<Becka> When did you graduate?
<tgm4883> 2008
<Becka> Me too
<Becka> Got my masters and working on my PhD
<Becka> This course is my dissertation research
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> sounds like a lot of work
<Becka> Love it
<Becka> The teaching part
<Becka> The student part is getting a bit old
<tgm4883> yea I know that feeling
<Becka> Were you in Wolfbot senior project?
<tgm4883> No, I wasn't a programmer
<tgm4883> I was IS
<Becka> I would guess we had some classes together
<tgm4883> probably did
<tgm4883> so what is the class on?
<Becka> I am working on getting my students engaged in an OSS project.  I want to use mentorship as a bridge into the community
<tgm4883> any specific project in general?
<Becka> I hope to promote engagement of students from groups that are currently under represented in OSS
<Becka> Ubuntu
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> Well Ubuntu is a large project. Is this going to be a class of programmers?
<Becka> Yes, CS260 is a prereq
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> Do they still only learn Java?
<Becka> Java is first language
<Becka> Many take Broeg's C++
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> Do they get any VCS training?
<Becka> Mostly I want to get the in the door and comfortable
<Becka> No,
<Becka> There will definitely be a steep learning curve
<tgm4883> Bummer. Out of everyone I've talked to that is the one thing that is almost never touched in college
<tgm4883> and everyone agrees there should be a class on it
<Becka> I am not asking for them to commit, more to engage
<Becka> I agree
<Becka> As soo as I finish my dissertation I hope to add some things to our cirriculum
<tgm4883> I've envisioned a FOSS class before for programmers, where students would find projects they are interested in (or perhaps a predefined list) and they could contribute by writing code, documentation, bug triage/fixing, etc
<tgm4883> is that the type of thing you're looking at for this?
<Becka> It is very difficult to have them choose a project.  The list is too vast
<Becka> I am hoping to get them into Ubuntu because it offers a lot of avenues to go
<Becka> Being able to provide them with mentors would help them figure out the basics
<Becka> It is my intent to create people that continue to participate after the class ends
<tgm4883> so is this going to be similar to GSoC then?
<Becka> Yes
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so you want to get them involved in Ubuntu development, all parts of it I suppose?
<Becka> As I only have them for 10 weeks I want them to work on the easy bug fixes.  I think that will give them a sense of belonging that will help them continue on to harder stuff
<tgm4883> Becka, ok, let me check if the paper cuts project is still going on. There was a session for it this week
<Becka> I will start by having them install all of the tools they need so that they can hit the ground running
<Becka> Cool
<tgm4883> you're going to want to give them a crash course in launchpad as well
<tgm4883> since they will have to interact with that a bunch
<Becka> Yes I have two weeks to get them up and running
<Becka> The good news is that they will all be encouraged to work together to figure things out
<tgm4883> bdmurray might be able to help point you in the right direction for bug work
<Becka> cool, I will try to contact him
<tgm4883> Becka, you might want to ping him next week. It's getting late here and he'll likely be unavailable until Sunday/Monday
<Becka> not a problem
<Becka> I was talking to phillip on the Ubuntu-beginners chanel and he also reccomended I speak with bkrensa
<tgm4883> yep looks like papercuts is still around  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+spec/other-design-p-papercuts-future
<Oregonian> Title: The future of the Papercuts project : Blueprints : One Hundred Paper Cuts (at blueprints.launchpad.net)
<tgm4883> when is the class from/to?
<Becka> Jan - end of march.  forget exact dates
<Becka> I will check out paper couts
<Becka> thank you
<tgm4883> ok, that will get them to beta 2 tehn
<tgm4883> final freeze is April 12th
<Becka> Thank you so much for your help.  My daughter just came home from college for the weekend so I am going to go hang.  I am sure I will catch up with you here again :-)
<tgm4883> yw
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Any idea what package handles system wide proxy settings in Ubuntu 11.10
<c_smith> hiya.
<c_smith> bkerensa, any luck with the Library?
<bkerensa> Haven't had a chance to contact them yet its on my list for this week
<c_smith> ah, cool
<c_smith> heh, you might like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzpi8zoyG54
<Oregonian> Title: Secret message from the Demon Hunter - Warcraft III - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<c_smith> bah, didn't see that last part coming.
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> Warcraft 3 is a good game, personally prefer Warcraft 2, though, that one brings back memories.
<c_smith> but I'm pretty sure the whole Night Elf language is like that.
<c_smith> Blizzard was either short on time, or just witty about it to do that.
<bkerensa> yeah
 * bkerensa is playing Battlefield 3
<bkerensa> and next Monday I will have Modern Warfare 3
 * bkerensa interviewed the Lead Developer of Modern Warefare 3 on Friday
<c_smith> awesome
<c_smith> bkerensa, it's sad that the servers for the respective consoles for CoD don't connect with each other. thinking about getting the WIi version.
<c_smith> already have Black Ops and MW1 for that system.
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-06
<bkerensa> c_smith: Do you own a WII?
<bkerensa> c_smith: The problem is Microsoft, Nintendo and Playstation want to keep their networks and game servers seperate
<bkerensa> Everyone is asleep at 1:31am in here :P
<bkerensa> #OSU-Lug is still rocking :P
<Oregonian> bkerensa: Error: "OSU-Lug" is not a valid command.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, thats not it
<tgm4883> I mean, they do want to keep their servers separate, and why that is a single reason it isn't something that can't be worked around
<tgm4883> The issue is that nobody wants to pay online to play a game such as MW3 (or any FPS)
<tgm4883> WoW gets away with it since it's so immersive
<tgm4883> the games aren't usually hosted on any sort of dedicated server for console gaming. It's usually hosted directly from one of the consoles
<tgm4883> If the game creator wanted to, they could host the server and allow cross platform gaming
<tgm4883> but that costs money
<tgm4883> the other way would be to somehow merge the three services (wii, psn, xbox live)
<tgm4883> or at least allow connectivity between them
<tgm4883> Not sure if that would introduce too much lag though
<c_smith> yello
<MarkDude> hello c_smith
 * MarkDude is currently pondering how much he does not like Dora the Explora
 * MarkDude is watching niece now
<MarkDude> Oregon bot needs this learned >>> alis volat propriis
<MarkDude> The official English version of the motto is "She Flies With Her Own Wings,"
<bkerensa> tgm4883: What???? People dont want to pay to play MW3 online?
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> MW3 is going to be the best selling game of 2011 and likely 2012.... With DLC and XBL fees were talking hundreds a year just to play it
 * bkerensa pays $59 a year or whatever for XBL and the I will likely get Call of Duty XP which is another $59 for all DLC
<c_smith> meh, just got back
<c_smith> if you pay for internet connectivity in console games, I laugh at you, the Wii (and PS3 too, I believe, but not sure on that one) has internet connectivity like XBL FREE!!!
<c_smith> but you still have to pay for DLC.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-29
<bkerensa> slangasek: so I have twitter set to tweet posts from the Planet and it tweeted your post on Secure Boot as a result someone replied saying the implementation in Ubuntu is insecure and likely to result in blacklisting by OEM's since kernel signature checking does not happen in Ubuntu?
<bkerensa> slangasek: is that a likely scenario or is there anything insecure about the implementation in Ubuntu versus Fedora/SUSE?
<c_smith> yay for Cinnamon 1.6! :D
<slangasek> bkerensa: it's not insecure.  It doesn't provide certain guarantees that Microsoft might decide they're interested in, but that doesn't mean it's insecure.
<bkerensa> slangasek: ok is it true without the kernel checking that OEM's could blacklist?
<bkerensa> slangasek: how is Copenhagen btw? :)
<slangasek> Copenhagen is 7:30am-ish
<slangasek> the rooms are crazy, what kind of a hotel doesn't give you glasses for tap water
<slangasek> what do you mean, "OEMs could blacklist"?
<slangasek> in the normal configuration, the OEM doesn't hold any keys that could be used for updating the blacklist directly
<slangasek> was this reply somewhere public?
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> https://twitter.com/fabsh/status/262663495907147777
<slangasek> ah, I see it now
<bkerensa> slangasek: uhh no cups for tap water you say? so you have to just slurp from the faucet?
<bkerensa> heh
<slangasek> so no, the hardware manufacturers aren't going to be blacklisting anything
<slangasek> nah, I stole a paper cup from the coffee service
<bkerensa> tgm4883: hi
<bkerensa> tgm4883: u there now?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I've been trying to use my tablet in sessions
<tgm4883> which is having odd issues with bip, so I login with tgm4883_tablet
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ah
<nathwill> greetings all!
<nathwill> long time no see!
<bkerensa> hi
 * bkerensa just ordered five dozen Firefox donuts
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: so when u need help?
<nathwill> bkerensa, help/
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-31
<bkerensa> hi tgm4883
<bkerensa> tgm4883: are you going to comm roundtable?
<bkerensa> tgm4883_tablet: ^
<tgm4883_tablet> No
<tgm4883_tablet> Should I?
<bkerensa> tgm4883_tablet: u were mentioned in the pad they are seeking a Ubuntu TV expert
<bkerensa> idk
<tgm4883_tablet> Ok what room
<tgm4883_tablet> Looks like b3m10
<bkerensa> tgm4883_tablet: b3-m10
<bkerensa> starting in a few mins
<bkerensa> tgm4883_tablet: is sandy going to have any effect on flights back to US?
<tgm4883_tablet> Possibly
<tgm4883_tablet> Weird, got disconnected
<tgm4883> hmm, it would appear I need glasses
<philballew> tgm4883, from the looks of things here, you seem fine.
<tgm4883> philballew, I'm unsure how far away from the screen I should be able to read the IRC channel
<tgm4883> it would seem that 20-30 feet is too much
<bkerensa> most bizarre e-mail in caps ever
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> some guy asking for a Ubuntu CD here in Portland
<bkerensa> ;p
<philballew> bkerensa, around?
<bkerensa> philballew: yes
<philballew> I assume youve see the post directed at you on reddit?
<philballew> I upvoted it...
<bkerensa> Hi MaskilPDX
<MaskilPDX> hya bkerensa
<MaskilPDX> How have you been
<bkerensa> so so
<MaskilPDX> sorry to hear that
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-01
<bkerensa> blkperl: DVD's arrived so I will be bringing some up to PSU along with LoCo Brochures soon... not sure when yet
<blkperl> bkerensa: sweet
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-03
<wilee-nilee> bkerensa, You on?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-29
<hackfu> Hello
<blkperl> hackfu: hello
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-30
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://chat.meatspac.es/
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ^
<hackfu> howdy
<tgm4883> bkerensa, what am I looking at
<bkerensa> tgm4883: a project a person at Mozilla made
<bkerensa> its like chatroullete for developers
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Made in PDX
<bkerensa> :)
<thefinn93> >like chatroullete
<thefinn93> except not
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-02
<horace> hey guys, anyone out there?
<blkperl> horace: hey
<horace> totally new to the forum, i'm a ubuntu user for couple of yrs
<horace> but, as much as i'd like to say otherwise, i'm a newbie to ubuntu....
<horace> tried to upgrade to 13.10 from 13.04 but ran into problem
<horace> wonder if anyone could help.....
<horace> problem is : in the middle of the upgrade, one of the packages got stuck....
<horace> after something like 8 hrs, nothing happened....
<horace> and i forced a reboot....
<horace> but ubuntu no longer loads.....
<horace> for other problems, i used to be able to google search on askubuntu and find a fix pretty quickly
<horace> but this one doesn't seem to have any fix......
<horace> first, any suggestion?
<horace> second, would you guys be available on a consulting basis to help me fix it
<nibalizer> whats the problem?
<nibalizer> ubuntu dosen't boot any more?
<horace> yes, doesn't boot
<horace> fyi, i have dual partition with win7 on the other end
<horace> i see the grub menu to choose ubuntu, but it drops me into command line,.... nautilus fails
<nibalizer> hrm
<nibalizer> so what i would do is boot of ubuntu live cd or usb
<nibalizer> then go to the 'try ubuntu' mode which will be ubuntu without installing
<nibalizer> and copy all my files to a safe place
<nibalizer> maybe the win 7 partition
<nibalizer> then reinstall
<horace> ah ha, that's a good suggestion......let me give it a trial
<horace> i boot in with live cd, but tried reinstall then fear i would lose my /home
<horace> hey thanks......
<nibalizer> np
<nibalizer> yea the 'rsync' utility on the command line is graet for doing big network backups
<horace> hey guys, just asked a question about recovering from a crash during upgrade
<horace> i need to preserve my /home so i don't want a clean re-install
<horace> one of you suggested going in wiht a live cd and 'try ubuntu'
<horace> then copy my /home to a usb
<blkperl> yea
<horace> just tried that, but ubuntu complains i do not have permission to copy
<horace> what to do?
<blkperl> what command are you using
<blkperl> put sudo in front of it
<horace> just drag & drop in nautilus
<blkperl> yeah thats not going to work becuase "try ubuntu" uses the ubuntu user
<horace> inside 'try' mode
<blkperl> you need to use sudo with rsync or cp -r
<horace> how to use rsync?
<blkperl> rsync -PHa /old/path /new/path
<horace> hey, i'm in 'try' and just did 'sudo cp -r /oldpath /newpath
<horace> seems to work...but checking.....
<blkperl> cool
<horace> hang on......
<horace> still have permission issue
<horace> so i'm at /home/user level
<horace> subfolders are here
<horace> i want to copy, say, a subdir inside /home/user/DATA/myfoo
<horace> so 'sudo cp -r /DATA/myfoo /usbdrive'
<horace> i got 'no such file or directory'
<horace> i don't want to copy the whole /DATA because it's huge and has stuff i got copy of
<nibalizer> hi horace
<nibalizer> so what about sticking a different usb stick in your computer
<nibalizer> and copying files to that
<horace> i'm not just copying the whole /DATA over to ext HD....taking a long time......but that's ok....
<horace> hey, did anyone haev the same problem upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10?
<horace> this happened to me couple days ago.....
<horace> ....meant to say 'i'm copying the whole /DATA over...'
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-03
<nibalizer> hi
<c_smith> anyone here know who it was from linbit that occasionally comes to the LoCo's events (at least did in the past)
<c_smith> nvm, found it.
<c_smith> Brian_H, if you ever need to ask a question of me, go ahead and ask it, like I said, I'll usually get back to you when I'm next on if I'm not on right then
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-10-27
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I did and the guy replied back he wants thousands... typical squatter
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-10-28
<WalterN> turd
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-10-30
<bkerensa> slangasek: is there an appropriate process for taking over an neglected package in Ubuntu?
<slangasek> all Ubuntu packages are collectively maintained; there are no takeovers
<bkerensa> slangasek: except Firefox
<bkerensa> its been built by an automated build system for two years
<bkerensa> and it stops often
<bkerensa> leaving Firefox outdated and with vulnerabilities
<bkerensa> the two people who maintained it before stopped awhile ago
<slangasek> um, no, firefox uploads to Ubuntu are always done by a human Ubuntu developer
<slangasek> the nightly builds of firefox in a PPA are not "in Ubuntu"
<bkerensa> slangasek: the uploads ain't happening
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/firefox/vivid
<bkerensa> just to give you an idea
<bkerensa> 2012 was the last change
<slangasek> that's not an upload
<slangasek> that's an out-of-date bzr branch, which is out of date because the bzr infrastructure is fragile and unmaintained
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_33.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1/changelog
<bkerensa> slangasek: 33 didn't release 13th
<bkerensa> till the 13th
<bkerensa> there was no 33 on the 9th
<bkerensa> slangasek: Also [11:32]  <Sylvestre> [06:53:53] Do you know anything about the fx ppa ? Some people told me that they haven't been updated :/
<slangasek> what exactly does this have to do with your claim that the package is unmaintained and not being uploaded?
<bkerensa> slangasek: if the latest 33 is not being shipped why is it called 33 in the changelog?
<bkerensa> 33 didn't release till the 13th
<bkerensa> that was pushed earlier
<bkerensa> not even possible
<slangasek> that sounds like a problem you should take up with the person who uploaded it, who you just claimed did not exist
<bdmurray> maybe the +build2 in the firefox version is relevant https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/
<sbeattie> bkerensa: all the work that chris coulson, who according to you does not exist, is done in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-01
<wxl> oh i just put two and two together and realized that bugmaster general is part of our team
 * wxl points at bdmurray 
 * sgclark waves
<bdmurray> ;-)
<wxl> sgclark: oh hai :) did you see my message from forever ago?
<sgclark> hmm, think I missed it : /
<wxl> bdmurray: i happened to be thinking of you because i'm trying to find some time to do triage
<sgclark> my internet goes out alot :(
<wxl> sgclark: oh i was just saying that i have a bunch of info on p(ortland)lug that i picked up at oscon if it's helpful for you to evangelize
<sgclark> wxl: that would be great!
<wxl> sgclark: um do you want me to scan it or mail it to you?
<sgclark> wxl: what ever is easiest for you
<wxl> sgclark: do you want to email me a physical address?
<sgclark> wxl: will do that now :)
<wxl> sgclark: cool thx
<sgclark> wxl: sent
<wxl> bkerensa: i assume you still have access to the channel access list? can you add me? i feel like i should fix the topic a bit :)
<wxl> i'll get it in the mail monday sgclark
<sgclark> yes there have been a few versions since 13.04 lol
<sgclark> great thank you
<wxl> um it sure seems that way
 * wxl dusts off the time machine
<sgclark> lol
<wxl> well
<wxl> time to go home and be halloweeny
<sgclark> have fun!
<wxl> you too :)
<sgclark> thanks!
